# Jolly Roger on the Cover of TF&G



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

We haven't seen it. Can someone scan it and post it/email it when you get your copy? It's the cover and a three page article...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's pretty cool. I'll save you my copy after I read it, TJ. Don't have a scanner, but you can copy the pic online when the July issue is on their website. http://www.fishgame.com/new.html


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome! Is this from that photo shoot with his truck?


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I'm assuming that's what it's from.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Karen,

The article should be from when I came down last summer to surf fish with y'all and Justin. I can only assume the cover photo is from that time frame as well (since I haven't seen it yet either) but it may be from his other photo shoot.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! I knew it had to be one of the two. Can't wait to read your article. I was cracking up at your "Yakin' for Bull Reds" article.

Congrats on the cover story!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. TJ is not on the cover, but full page photos (2) of him, one with shark, other tugging on a long rod, and one half page pic of Justin crashing surf in yak.Cool. Gonna be more shark hunters now.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Here is the first one


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

fluidation said:


> Got mine yesterday. TJ is not on the cover, but full page photos (2) of him, one with shark, other tugging on a long rod, and one half page pic of Justin crashing surf in yak.Cool. Gonna be more shark hunters now.


The Pennsylvania ******* made Texas Fish and Game??? lol

Hey Justin, we'll try to get a couple of copies to send to you!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic. This is 2cool. Paul always writes good articles. Looking foward to getting a copy


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Kewl...always had fun dumping the yak in the surf! Can't wait to see how dumb I look!  If true, this will make the second Texas publication this Pennsylvania ******* made it into in my short Texas stay. Thanks to Capt. Ray Keeling, my ugly mug made it into Gulf Coast Connections awhile back in one of his jetty redfish articles. Still have my fingers crossed that the Phase 3 contract for the peoplemover at the airport will be put out for bid soon.

Fluidation, if you could scan the pic of me in the yak getting dumped and post it, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Here you go Justin, and another of TJ


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

aww shucks, I thought I'd be bailing head first on a big wave on the way back in like I did at SPI. I guess it was pretty calm that day and that was probably the white water in the wade gut! No dumps in the kayak that day...Thanks for posting. Now I need to get my hands on a magazine. Oh memories...I can almost smell the salt air up here in PA. :-(


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

If I can find any copies around here, I'll try to send them to you. I'm not having much luck so I think I'm just going to go to www.fishgame.com and look up their circulation dept. info and see if I can get a couple of copies sent directly to the house.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Karen, last time I looked they had TF&G at the neighborhood Chevron here in Tyler. Kinda pricey with $3.95 cover price. If you cant find any, let me know, I'll see if they still have them and mail you some. Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

U da man TJ!


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

:cheers: congrats!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I have to agree they could not have picked a better guy to do a article on. 

Gratz!!!!!


----------



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

Just recieved my copy today. Good article TJ.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Good article. I still think some props should've been given to HIP ALLEN OZ and others. Some of their catches are note worthy.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Good article. I still think some props should've been given to HIP ALLEN OZ and others. Some of their catches are note worthy.


OZ caught a 400lb plus jew fish from the beach in floida last week, very note worthy. Oz is also in many articles each year, with a two or three page article in GCC on his mako that he caught and relesed. Do not know the others. PaulB requested upper coast surf shark fishing. And I am by far not the best at it by no means. Just one of the most visible shark fishermen on the upper coast. Usually a free report every week, with details and such. And I also have never turned anyone down that wanted to fish with us, think that had more to do with him picking me then my skills. I am no where near as good at catching sharks as OZ or Buckeye, I have no great catches. Think that was kinda the ideal, anyone can go out and catch a few sharks or bull reds from the surf.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Congrats!*

I told my wife that is Jolly Roger in the article when I received mine and she says WHO????? So I had explained how I always read and enjoy your reports on this board as well as the advice on tactics in the surf. Hoping to wet a line with you one day! Good Job Dude!


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the Mag TJ.. that is too sweet!!! I'll be sure to get a copy!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Every catch is a great catch to me. Even if it's not as big as others. Most fish get released anyhow. 10% of fisherman/women catch 90% of the fish


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Jolly Roger, you don't have to defend yourself to anyone. Paul saw a nice guy that represents fishing/sharking to the public in an unselfish way. It was his idea/article to do the way he liked. It was your time. Enjoy it! And don't let anyone rain on your parade.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

TJ, what you have to understand is that your free reports and willingness to show newbies the ropes does more for shark fishing than you will ever see. People who haven't been lucky enough to meet you can still gain information about rigging and conservation with a high level entertainment from your posts and reports. I'm land locked up here so I learn about (and yearn for) surf fishing by reading your posts on this and other boards.

Heck, you had a yankee out there the day we went so your charitable contribution to the less fortunate northerners was rewarded with a few pics and article in a magazine. You keep dragging them onto the beach and I guaratnee I'll be back trying to put your ugly face in another mag.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey TJ i got a hold of your agent to see if you wanted to meet up this weekend to fish but he said you were booked clear through to august. J/k congrats on the article.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great job TJ, Like Lou said enjoy the ride. Without your reports we wouldn't know where to fish for those big sharks......LOL. Again, Great job


----------

